# Hymer / Brownhills exclusive deal ended?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There was a reference elsewhere on here about an article in Which Motorhome , November edition about the exclusive agreement between Brownhills and Hymer in the UK. Apparently it finished after the NEC show?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1140810.html#1140810

has anybody got the magazine and can copy & paste to here? Page 19 apparently. Or any other press releases etc?

I can't find any press releases etc, but if it's true it would hopefully open up the market to other delaers 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just sent an e-mail to Hymer to confirm/deny this. :wink: 

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I have just sent an e-mail to Hymer to confirm/deny this. :wink:
> 
> tony


Hope you get a reply Tony, I wrote to them about the exclusivity of Brownhills/Hymer UK - did not get a response.

If it is true - HURRAH!

Mike


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi bognermike. looking at European m/h they are so over priced i would not touch one with a barge pole with the euro being so high against the pound that is why dealers are cashing in on second hand European m/h's because new are overprice now tell me i am wrong . if the euro goes belly up WHAT will happen to the over inflated imports then . when the euro came out it was only worth 59p. you pays your money and takes your choice . jud


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You would have thought if this was true someone would have posted it at the time.

Do hope its correct though, surely there must be a member with that edition.

Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

anybody got November Which MH? :arrow:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,


> looking at European m/h they are so over priced i would not touch one with a barge pole with the euro being so high against the pound that is why dealers are cashing in on second hand European m/h's because new are overprice now tell me i am wrong


Cant say that I have noticed dealers cashing in on second hand European m/h s. Given that the build quality of some European marques is infinitely superior to many of their British rivals, there are some great deals out there at the moment on Rapidos, Burstners, Chaussons etc. Its all a matter of personal choice of course, but IMHO, European marques offer good value for money.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Bognormike,

Yes, I have Novembers copy. I cant copy the article cos my printer/copier is knacked but the relevant article is as follows:-

Hymers rep Mauro Degasperi is quoted as saying, "we plan to build a new dealer network as our exclusivity agreement with Brownhills expires after this Octobers NEC show. We want five or six retailers and the season ahead will be one to reorganise"

Hope this helps, Caulkhead


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

great 

thanks Caulkhead.

so at last they get their act together!

What is undoubtedly the premier european MH brand will hopefully have a proper competitive dealer nework in the Uk - not an exclusvie monopolositic deal with one company. Where does it leave Brownhills, though?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Brownhills plus 5 a n others :wink: 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good news, I hope they see sense and have some strategically placed outlets throughout the country, preferably with one in Narfook. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take over the Discover branch at Gailey Cannock

tony
plus Travelworld at Telford.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Bognormike,

Its funny that you should pose the question,



> Where does it leave Brownhills, though?


because I was thinking of posting re Brownhills often perceived poor reputation. Since becoming a member, they, more than any other dealer seem to attract negative comments. I have never dealt with them, but have certainly made a mental note not to do so when me and Mrs Caulkhead are in a position to buy our first "proper" M/H within the next year or so. Maybe Hymer have also realised that it doesnt do for a premium marque to be associated with a company that appears to attract more than its fair share of criticism.

Just a thought, Caulkhead


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After dealing with Hymer Preston,for 5 years (4 new vans) I can't give them a bad name

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

bognormike said:


> great
> 
> thanks Caulkhead.
> 
> ...


Based on the results in their last couple of years accounts it may well be just 5.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

javea said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > great
> ...


and of course the Brownhills 2010 accounts haven't been filed at companies house yet - (should have been filed by 30/9).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Hi Bognormike,
> 
> Its funny that you should pose the question,
> 
> ...


you're probably right about the "association", and I'm in the same boat as you in not dealing with them. BUT I have seen loads of reports of how people on here have been treated, and of course it was appaling how the "new"company has traded on the past reputation of the "old" company when they patently were not the same, while leaving suppliers with big debts. :evil:


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> After dealing with Hymer Preston,for 5 years (4 new vans) I can't give them a bad name
> 
> tony


Hi all.......fully endorse the comment on Hymer Preston. Over at their service facility this week for a couple of tricky one off jobs ie Awning problem and Habitation door realignment. Both had been attempted several times by other's without success. A real success story thanks to Danny, a real hands on, knowledgeable guy prepared to do some repair and fettling rather than rip off and fit new; very refreshing, both problems solved with modifications to a high standard, very pleased and sincerely hope we don't lose such a great facility in the Hymer UK re-hash......Crindle.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I certainly cannot say anything bad about Brownhills as I have had nothing but excellent service from them.

Maybe some of the complaints need actually looking at, Recently (about 3 month ago or more) I was at Brownhills Newark and I was at the counter waiting to be seen, There was a "Gentleman" in front of me asking for "My Solar panel to be put right it's not working" the lady at the back of the counter asked if he had an appointment "No, but I want my solar panel sorted out" I am afraid I will have to book you in then, " I cannot wait for an appointment as I am going away tomorrow" (it was Wednesday) Just a moment sir I will ask a technician if he will have a word with you.
I then saw the lady whilst he awaited a technician, as I then awaited for the small job to be done to my MH (about 20 minutes later) the technician along with the "Gentleman" came back inside, the tech guy asked the girl to make an appointment for the "Gentleman" ASAP as the solar panel had been incorrectly fitted, the girl suggested Friday, The "Gentleman went mad, I F---ing well told you I am going on holiday tomorrow, the girl said I am sorry we have already got customers awaiting, at this the "Gentleman" went absolutely crazy f--ing and blinding, the technician turned round and said to him, I am sorry sir we can no longer carry out any work to your Unit and I suggest you take the problem to the people who fitted your solar panel incorrectly in the first place, The "Gentleman" just stood there and went even redder and the customers stood and applauded.

Just shows that all is not as it appears on the front cover.
 

And they had a lot more patience than I would have had.


No doubt if he is on a forum he will be complaining about the "Crap" service he got.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We bought a new Hymer from newark in 2007, 

Yes we did have a few problems like most new vans have.

Yes Brownhills put them right, either there Newark branch or the one closer to us in Durham, with no problem apart from the usual delays in getting parts.


Our current van did not come from Brownhills but, I would buy another van from them having had personal experience of several dealers



Richard...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> After dealing with Hymer Preston,for 5 years (4 new vans) I can't give them a bad name
> 
> tony


Sorry Gemmy, but 4 vans in 5 years.That must seriously have cost you, although none of my business.
Some people only change their underpants that often   
Anyway, I do sincerely hope that you have now found one that suite your requirements  

I also had a reasonable Brownhills experience as I have said in the past.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grath said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > After dealing with Hymer Preston,for 5 years (4 new vans) I can't give them a bad name
> ...


Would have been 4 in 4 years if he hadn't have had to wait so long for the last one wouldn't it Tony :wink:

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yes Dick, good memory. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

To avoid any confusion, new postings re the HYmer / downhills relationship to this thread please...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-117100.html

I'll close this one....


----------

